# Camera upgrade advice



## georged018 (Apr 28, 2017)

I have had my 400D DSLR for a number of years now and am now starting to think of upgrading it but not sure what. 

Currently thinking of the 80D or maybe something along the lines of a 800D. Also considered maybe a second hand 70D.

 With the 400D I do miss the top Lcd screen, so maybe thinking either 70 or 80D.

Mainly shoot every day stuff but want to start to do some night astrophotography.

Any suggestions would be great. 

Thanks [emoji1] 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 28, 2017)

As always, it depends on what you use the camera for. personally, I wouldn't go for another three digit camera as the improvements will not be enough to justify the expense (not knocking the three digit cameras - I have just upgraded from a 650D). I am highly delighted with my 80D as it does all I want to a standard that matches my ability.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2017)

I would go for the camera that has the best sensor performance and an acceptable autofocus module...and one that fits the budget. NO matter what the model number is. The body features and AF performance in the 70D and 80D would likely be enough of a boost to make the change worthwhile. The very-newest three-digit (Rebel series) have better sensor performance than some of the older (60D for example) bodies. I'm not super "up" onb Canons and the intricacies of their feature sets, but for me chosing what nodelk rto buy for every d-slr has been a mixture of sensor performance/High ISO/low-light/usable ISO range AND the body/focus system features that each model offered,and of coursem the price...

IU'd conbsider refurbished and or used bodies too, maybe get an earlier but higher-end body at a good price?


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 28, 2017)

Of the cameras you've mentioned, the 80D is easily the best w.r.t. sensor performance, auto-focus, speed, dynamic range, etc.  If you can afford the 80D (new or refurbished) then that's what 'd go for.

Usually the next model of a camera is incrementally a little better than the previous model... but often the difference isn't huge.  But occasionally a new model comes out where the leap difference is much larger... the 80D is one of those cameras.  

Astrophotography varies based on what you want to shoot. I still use a 60Da -- this is a special edition of the 60D which was designed for astrophotography.  The most significant difference is that the internal UV/IR filter is replaced by a special version which allows more visible spectrum light to pass.  Normal filters trim the light to match the sensitivity of the human eye so that your pictures resemble what you saw.  In astrophotography we want every photon of light we can get.

If your interest is in shooting wide-angle milky-way shots (nighttime landscapes with the milky way) then don't worry about it.  But if you were going to attach the camera to a telescope to take images of deep-sky objects, then any nebulae that glow in Hydrogen alpha light (which is most of them) will massively benefit from a modified camera.

Warning:  This type of photography causes your hair to turn gray and fall out and drains your bank account more than most other forms of photography.

The level of fuss needed in deep sky imaging is quite a bit more than most people would guess.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 28, 2017)

I changed from a 400d straight to an 80d and I haven't been disappointed yet. I've had mine 7 months and feel like I have enough camera to do whatever I need, which I didn't with the 400d. I sry go 80d, you won't be disappointed


----------



## goodguy (Apr 29, 2017)

Absolutely get the 80D over the 70D, far better sensor, if I was in the Canon system and looked into an APS-C camera the 80D would be the camera I would want.


----------



## beagle100 (May 1, 2017)

georged018 said:


> I have had my 400D DSLR for a number of years now and am now starting to think of upgrading it but not sure what.
> 
> Currently thinking of the 80D or maybe something along the lines of a 800D. Also considered maybe a second hand 70D.
> 
> ...



depends on the 'everyday stuff but the 80D should work fine 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

